# Karen and Tucker!



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, we are waiting for pictures, just take them, and download some.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hotelfordogs and goldensrbest*

*HOTELFORDOGS AND GOLDENSRBEST*
THANK YOU for starting a new thread!
New pics will take time, unfortunately, because I know how to take pics but I'm a techno-weenie about downloading.
I am going to put big pressure on Ken this weekend to take and download pictures!
All I can say is that Tucker and Tonka are a "match made in Heaven."
They play non-stop!!
Ken is at vet with Tucker right now getting his shots and HW test.
We will make a neuter appt. very soon for him, also.
For right now, I only have these pics of Tucker that Scott had posted!!

*Here is Tucker's original thread. His Birthday is September 14, 2008.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rescue-cases/89153-adoption-opportunity.html*


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

He is so sweet looking  SMOOCH..you did good girl in bringing your MOMMY someone who really needs her love and caring right now. As well as a wonderful brother for Tonka. Play hard with Snobear at the bridge.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, we will wait, seen those, he sure is handsome.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

OMG Karen, I remember that thread, your the one that got him! I had half a mind to drive out there to adopt him myself  I am so happy for you!!!! Nothing like a Tucker , he is very handsome and has a great new home! I am glad him and Tonka get along


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Again, Karen I am so pleased with this news  Smooch did bring you and Tucker together and she couldn't have chosen a better brother for her little brother! Her and her best friend Snobear are now playing at the bridge. Tucker, welcome home


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok time for downloading pictures 101. Take the pictures, pop the card out of the camera, slide it into the card slot on the computer, browse to the pictures on card and post! 

I can't wait to see you all together, be sure to take a "family" shot!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Karen Tucker is so handsome...but then I love me two big red boys!!! Can't wait to see more pictures and hear all about Tucker and Tonka wearing you out ;-)


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

This is fabulous news! Karen and Ken, I am so very happy for you. And for Tucker! This kind of the kind of magic I love to see happen on the GRF!

Looking forward to more happy news,
Lucy


----------



## mdfraser (Dec 7, 2010)

I think anything I could say has already been relayed to you Karen. From what I've read about you from others all I can say is I'm happy for you and God bless.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen just reading this, I'm so happy for you. Tucker is a very handsome boy!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome home, Tucker!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats Karen.. I had my Tukr for 15 years! We loved every minute!
Glad to see he went to the best home!
Michelle


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Karen... I am so so happy that you took Tucker into your loving home. He couldnt have found a better one had he looked himself.

He is absolutely beautiful and I too am looking forward to seeing some pictures.

Smooch really did a good job, she knew that you needed someone to ease your sadness a little, and she knew Tucker needed a loving caring mummy like you.

Congratulations Karen, Ken, Tonka and Tucker.... and thank you Smooch for being a great baby to your Mum.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow, how did i miss this? Congrats on your new guy.
what happened to the other dog they had to get rid of?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am happy for you Karen. Sounds like Tucker and Tonka were meant to be.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Karen...I am so thrilled for you!!!!! Smooch did good sending you the perfect pup.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm so glad he found a great home! Can't wait to see new Pictures!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Tucker sure is a gorgeous boy! I'm so glad Tucker has found such a wonderful new family.....where he will be loved and cherished. Thanks Smooch and SnoBear for finding a wonderful new brother for Tonka, and to help your Momma and Daddy heal.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

This really is the best news! What a great Christmas!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG, this is just the BESTEST news I have heard in so long !! I am thrilled for all of you.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Just catching up on this news. I am so happy for Karen, Ken and Tonka. Tucker looks like a real sweetheart. Wishing you all many happy years together!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Looking forward to see pictures this weekend!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pictures*

I told Ken he has to take pics this weekend and download them so I can post them!!!

TONKA and TUCKER play constantly!!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Can't wait to see more pics of Tucker! That is wonderful that they are best friends already!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

oh my..I read that Tucker needed a home but I wasn't caught up that you got him! Thats awesome!! Congrats!! pics pics pics!!!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Karen I am so happy for you. I sit here with tears running down my face - it is with joy. I had a red boy named Tucker - who is waiting for me at the bridge. I also think he had a hand in bringing our boy Cooper into our lives after he passed. Smooch you did a good job girl. From one Tucker's mommy to another you have a beautiful red boy there! Enjoy.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Karen, Tucker is blessed, and so is everyone involved. Scott, his wife and family, you, Ken and Tonka. And, since Scott is now a forum member, they can enjoy pictures and updates on Tucker. What a happy ending!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Karen, just reading all about you and Tucker.
I am SOOOOOOO Happy for you, Ken and Tonka.
Smooch, you knew your Mom needed another Golden and you didn't waste time in finding one for her. GOOD JOB!! He is just beautiful and you know what a wonderful life he will have.

Scott, I hope your wife's surgery goes well and it would be nice to keep Milo if possible. 

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Karen! Congrats - Tucker is so handsome! I love that first pic on the left. He looks at the beginning of a growl or bark. I want to kiss that noze all obur it!

Merry Christmas to you, Ken and Tonka. Perfect ages for the both of them to be great friends furebur.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This is just the best news! We want photos!! Karen, please make sure to take a family shot so you can use it for your holiday cards, whether you do mailed cards or e-greetings! 

Smooch did great!

I think this rescue/adoption qualifies for the feel good happy ending story of the year for the GRF, though I know there are many others, I just can't remember them right now.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Tucker is beautiful!! I'm so glad that Smooch sent him to you. What a lucky guy he is to find such a loving home. It is wonderful that Tucker can help Tonka and Mom and Dad get through this difficult time. You are all in our thoughts and prayers for a long lasting lifetime together!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

This story has made my day. Congratulations on your new family member. Please post pictures soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks everyone*

We took MANY pics of Tucker and Tonka today.
Now I have to get Ken to download them and resize them and I will have them up by end of tomorrow, hopefully!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

What good news. So happy for you and Tucker.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so happy for you Karen. Tucker is a very lucky boy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Good for you guys!! This is such great news - and he's a lucky guy.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Karen, I haven't been on GRF much these past few days. I obviously missed a very important thread. OMG, Congratulations to you and Ken! Tucker is so handsome! I saw the original thread and did think of you and Ken. Smooch did a great job sending you Tucker.

I will keep Scott and his family in my prayers. Praying for a successful surgery and recovery. I'm happy to hear that they are keeping Milo.

Looking forward to all the pictures of Tonka and Tucker.... gosh, this is such great news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you all so much for your condolences on the loss of our Angel Girl, Smooch-I was so hoping Smooch would be with us at Christmas and would live to 12 years old or even older.

It wasn't in God's plan. 

I know that Smooch sent Tucker to us and it's like Tucker has been here forever. You should see Tucker and Tonka playing in the snow.

Hope that I can post a few pics sometime today.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

"Hope that I can post a few pics sometime today." 

You don't have a choice Karen....we are all coming to your house to see Tucker and Tonka playing if you don't post pictures today!!!

Just kidding .... maybe.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Drum roll please-presenting tucker and tonka*

*DRUM ROLL PLEASE-PRESENTING TUCKER AND TONKA!!!*

Thank you Dear Ken for sizing them and downloading!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy he is and great pictures of the two of them playing together. Welcome home Tucker!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh he is gorgeous. I love his rich color and the contrast with Tonka makes for great pictures. My favorite is the last pic with Tonka and Tucker nose to nose - a very good friendship in the making.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

aaah so cute!!! He's beautiful!! They both are!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG he looks such a gorgeous boy, I'm sure that Smooch had a helping paw in this and that you have been able to open another piece of your hearts to another golden.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Whoops, forgot to say love the pics, but that last one is something special


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I love the pics! There's such an awesome contrast between the two dogs!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

It's great to see them so happy together. Tucker really hit the jackpot.


----------



## micahsmom (Oct 26, 2010)

Beautiful pics! Looks like great friends in the making!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Karen I am so happy for you and Ken. Tucker's former family are wonderful people to be willing to put his needs first so that they can concentrate on recovery. I'm so glad they are close by and can stay in touch with all of you.

Your pictures are wonderful but the last one is so special!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

DECEMBER, SNOW AND TWO BEAUTIFUL DOGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tucker and Tonka pictures are Great, Tucker is a beauty, Thanks for the pictures.........

*It must be Christmas at Karen** and Kens HOME!!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures! Tucker is beautiful, love his coloring. The last picture of your boys is my favorite.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*More pictures*

and more pictures-Tucker and Tonka romping in the snow and having LOADS of fun!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

They look so wonderful together and look like good friends already. So happy for you all.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

He is even more beautiful than the original pictures showed! Love his red color - what a beautiful contrast to Tonka's white! The play bow picture is so cute! Young dogs are going to be a change, but my they sure are having loads of fun!!! Beautiful, Karen!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bogey's Mom*

Bogey's Mom

Ken said he thinks Tucker is more of a chestnut color, not really read.
Whatever color Tucker is, he is a beauty, and *OH SO SWEET*, just like My Smooch and Tonka!!
Tucker is a VELCRO GOLDEN-he follows me everywhere!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures Karen & Ken....your boys are so handsome. I love the pictures with Tonka sticking his tongue out. They sure looks like good friends already...


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a handsome boy he is!!!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

This is awesome Karen, I have shed tears of joy for you. I hope Scott's wife recovers and heals soon. Are you close to them so they could visit?


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I absolutely love the pictures!! Tucker is so handsome and I love how Tonka blends right in with the snow! So happy for you Karen!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

He is gorgeous, they both are!! I just love that last shot in the first set of pictures. Looks like he loves having a big friend.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh Karen....Tucker and Tonka look like they are having a BLAST! I am s happy Tucker found your home (with the help of Smooch). Tucker is so handsome! He has the conformation "look" with the field golden coloring. Just a gorgeous gorgeous boy!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Karen, i love him, he is beautifull, and tonka to, going to send you a pm.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love the play bow picture with Tonka. You can already tell they are becoming the best of buddies. The smiles say it all. I know that his previous owners can rest alittle easier knowing that you and ken have given him a great home and he is doing so well. I hope she does well with her recovery. Hugs to the T&T gang.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Karen, I love the pictures! It's so easy to see how much they love each other. They look so happy! It really brings tears to my eyes seeing them so happy together. I'm so happy for you and Ken. Please keep us updated on the prior owners recovery. They are in my thoughts and prayers too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldencamper*

Goldencamper

We live about 45 minutes from Scott, & his wife, and when we were leaving their home I made it clear they could come to visit anytime and promised I would keep them update on Tucker. I will ask Scott to keep me posted on his wife's surgery (I can't remember her name) I am confident it will go well fo rher.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Barb, thank you for posting this thread. I Tucker thread but didn't follow up to see what the outcome was. I am SO SO happy for Karen and her family. I know that Snobear & Smooch would approve.  What a happy ending.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Beautiful pictures!!! They are bot gorgeous and you can see how happy they both aare!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

He is a flat out gorgeous redhead!!!! Love the pictures and I'm just so happy for all of you!!!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Great pictures Karen!
Tucker is so lucky. Smooch did good.
Hopefully you have sleepy pups, those two look like they have real fun together.
Karen


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow, seeing those two acting like best friends right away makes my heart melt. So obvious they were meant to be together. Smooch is surely smiling down on this perfect match and patting herself on the back for guiding Tucker to you, Ken and Tonka. These pictures are precious. LOVE happy endings.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> *DRUM ROLL PLEASE-PRESENTING TUCKER AND TONKA!!!*
> 
> Thank you Dear Ken for sizing them and downloading!![/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

They look so happy!! I hope Scott logs on from time to time (or I'm sure you will keep him posted) and they see what a wonderful, selfless decision they made for Tucker....and how happy he is.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I LOVE these photos!! Even more, please!!!!


----------



## blond1155 (May 27, 2010)

Karen, so sorry to hear about your loss! But Tucker is beautiful! It must be the name b/c my Tucker is quite the velcro dog too.They look like they're having so much fun together. Looks like it was meant to be!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I love that last pic of them nose to nose with each other. It is beautiful.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Such great photos- great to see they are fast becoming great friends. What fun!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

What gorgeous pics of two gorgeous dogs! I am so happy that Tonka and Tucker have become best friends already, they both look so happy together! That picture of them nose to nose is just so sweet, you can tell they really love each other! I am glad you have Tucker to help ease the pain a little of losing your sweet Smooch.


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

Great pictures! (more please)
Congratulations to you all.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I love the pics too. Tonka and tucker look like they are going to be the best of friends. 

I am so happy for Tucker and Tonka. Also for you dear Karen, you are such a kind and loving person, you deserve only good things. 

Smooch too is smiling down at you all from the Bridge.


Looking forward to more pics and more updates. 

Tracy and Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*More pictures*

More pictures-it's 13 degrees here in Chicago today!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wonderful pictures of your fur babies!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Great pics, Karen<:

Your "smiling dog" blends right in with the snow!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh , Tucker is a real beauty. How old is he?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

TUCKER WAS born Sept. 14, 2008, so he is almost 2 years, 3 months, old.
TONKA was born August 19, 2009, so he is 15 months old.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Such wonderful pictures- I have loved reading this thread with such a happy ending! I love the pictures when Tonka and Tucker are nose to nose.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

This is the best news I've heard in some time!!! Angel Smooch didn't waste any time in taking care of you, Ken and Tonka with a new golden to love. It is wonderful to see pictures of Tonka and Tucker playing and running together. It was meant to be. Welcome home Tucker!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so happy to see those pics up! Those boys sure are adorable! I bet they love having each other around, and they make for some beautiful pictures with their contrasting coats!


----------



## mdfraser (Dec 7, 2010)

Great Pics Karen. I know getting the pooches to hold faily still and the camera to focus on the correct location makes getting those moments you want on picture sometimes a little frustrating, but good job. They're definately a team.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im very very happy to see you have a new addition to the family Karen.....they look like they've been together forever.....love all the pics, and glad that Tucker found his forever home with you.....Happy Holidays.....Prayers for smooch, Im certain he had something to do with this new adoption, and he would approve.....:


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I love his cute little treat spots!


----------



## joysgirls (Oct 16, 2010)

Well Karen- I can't believe those pictures- fabulous- they are BOTH beautiful!! Looks like they are getting lots of exercise too- even if it is snow. I will try to start a thread for my rescued redhead
Holly Beary- one day after Tucker's rescue!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Karen - many, many congratulations on bringing Tucker into your home. This year, it really seems like the dogs that have gone to the bridge, have really picked well for their family members left behind!
It must bring you so much happiness to see Tonka so happy! Both you and Ken can smile again!
The pictures are great! I love the one where the red toy is between them, and both of their nose's are crinkled up. I bet they're roo roo'ing at one another!

Tucker couldn't have found a better home that he found with you, Ken and Tonka!
I couldn't be happier for you!

Kim


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this. Congratulations Karen!! You have two very handsome boys. Thank you for opening your hearts and home to Tucker. I am sure Smooch and Snobear are smiling down on all of you. 

Give your boys a big hug from us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Tucker has brought very smiles into our lives at this sad time after losing our Smooch.

Smooch definitely had her paws in this and couldn't have chosen a better buddy for Tonka and more of a sweetheart for Mom and Dad!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Karen do you ever lose Tonka in the snow? ;-) Love your boys so handsome!!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I feel like I haven't been around in awhile. I'm so sorry to hear about Smooch. But I'm so glad you found Tucker. It sure looks like Tucker and Tonka are a great pair.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tonka*

No, we've never lost Tonka in the snow!!
TUCKER AND TONKA are having a gay old time in the white stuff!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Ah Karen, both your boys are beautiful. I'm glad Smooch sent you Tucker to help you and Ken with your grief.
It sure does look like you could lose Tonka in the snow if he stopped all that romping and playing.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I just read the original thread...it's a true Christmas story! Karen, I'm so happy for you and Ken, but also for Tucker and Tonka! Congratulations...


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Karen: Tucker is a beautiful boy. May you enjoy many happy years with him. The story touched my heartstrings.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank You

Yes, Smooch and Snobear, my Christmas Angels, sent Tucker to Tonka, Ken and I!


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh, what happy puppies! They look like they've been buddies forever. 

I'm so happy for all of you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Karen - I love your new signature picture, it says it all. Tucker's former family must be so happy to know that Tucker has found such a great home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*More Pictures of Tucker and Tonka*

Our friend, Jamie, came over today and took pics of Tucker, Tonka and I.
Thought I'd share a few.

It is FREEZING here!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Love the new pictures. Everyone looks great! Your guys are so handsome!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Great pictures!
Tucker is sure where he's supposed to be.
Tonka and Tucker look like fast friends already.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh Karen....Tucker is an absolute beauty! The picture of you and him on the sofa is priceless! He looks so sweet with that nylabone in his mouth. Tucker with Tonka look like a perfect pair. Tonka pure white coat is incredible and next to Tucker....well those 2 look prefect together. 

I'm so sorry for your terrible losses this year of SnoBear and Smooch, but God has a plan for all of us and Tonka and Tucker were meant to be for you and Ken.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up a few more pictures of Tucker and Tonka!
Thank you all for your very kind and sweet comments!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what great photos!! Tucker is sure a lucky guy, smooch sent him to the perfect home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks, Barbara and Thank YOU for starting this thread!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of you and your beautiful boys!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

The new pictures are wonderful! Tucker has such an expressive face and Snobear is beautiful. It is so good to see Tucker and Snobear playing and racing together in the snow. It is freezing here too!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Loving these latest pics. Tonka looks so fantastic in the last pic - love his eyes and nose and Tucker is such a beautiful red boy.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Great pictures, such happy boys.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker and Tonka*

Bumping up new pics of Tucker and Tonka!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/89463-karen-tucker-11.html


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Truly - Tucker and Tonka are a match made in Heaven... by Smooch of course! Love seeing pictures of your boys together. So precious. What an incredible gift.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Aww Karen... I love the new pics. I love the third one down especially.

Thank you for sharing these and putting a smile on my face.

Wishing you, Ken, Tonka and Tucker a very Merry Christmas and all good things for the New Year.

Tracy and Lucy


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Karen,
I love the pictures of you and your gang. I am so glad that Smooch sent you such a lovely companion and that Tucker and Tonka hit it off so well.
So special!!! Thanks for sharing.
Andrea and the gang


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm so happy for you. When it's meant to be it all just falls into place. Beautiful pups.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Check out*

Check out a few more pics of Tucker and Tonka, 
in Golden Ret. Pictures,
Tucker and Tonka on Christmas!!


----------



## wrarmykeys (Dec 4, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> *DRUM ROLL PLEASE-PRESENTING TUCKER AND TONKA!!!*
> 
> Thank you Dear Ken for sizing them and downloading!!


Bella and I just saw all the pics. Im so pleased to see that Tucker has a big buddy to play with and parents that can give him what he needs to be happy. I feel blessed to have found this forum as well as you, Ken and Tonka.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scott and Bella*

Scott and Bella

We just LOVE TUCKER SO MUCH-it's like he's always been here and he and Tonka are inseparable.

Tucker is getting fixed on January 7th.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I can't believe I'm just now seeing this thread. To the OP, I'm very sorry for your wife's health problems. I hope she will be up to full speed very soon. Hang in there.

Karen519, I'm so happy for you. It's tough losing a good friend but it's also a good feeling to help out when a pet needs a new home. Hopefully this will help plug the hole in your heart. You 2 were definitely meant for each other.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*msdogs*

msdogs

Thank you so very much for your kind words!!
Tonka helped plug the hole in our hearts when we lost Snobear on 
March 27th and Tucker has helped plug the hole in our hearts when we lost Smooch on December 7th.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Tucker is such a cutie pie! It definitely looks like he and Tonka were made for each other - and both of them for you!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Very very happy for you Karen, they **** great together, he def. belongs, thanks for taking him in!!!! Love all the snow pics....sounds like he was a great Christmas present....


----------



## Belgian_Waffle (Apr 25, 2011)

what a wonderful story! i cried from page three or four all the way to the end, like a big baby. what beautiful pups!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I just saw this whole thread! What a feel good story! Loved the pictures 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*How Tucker, Tonka, Ken and I spend our summer*

Here is how Tucker, Tonka, Ken and I spend Saturday and Sunday during the summer with some good friends. Kate, our next door neighbor and her two Goldens, Wrigley (light Colored), and Olivia (copper colored) come over to swim!!

In the picture with Ken holding the two Goldens, Tucker is on the right and Olivia is on the left.
My friend Kate is with her two Goldens, Wrigley and Olivia, in the dog float (we got it from Swimways, it's like a little boat). Tucker and Tonka can't seem to get in it, but Wrigley and Olivia love it!
The Samoyed is our sweet Tonka! 
Tonka will be Five years old in August and Tucker will be Six years old in September.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen - now that is the life! I want to be your dog!!! LOL What a beauty!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

So jealous of your dogs!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

It looks like a lot of doggie fun at your house!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Beautiful photos Karen. Looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Beautiful dogs and a wonderful pool. Who could ask for more...Looks like a good time was had by all!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Talk about living the good life! Looks like great fun!


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Beautiful photos! Bentley requests a playdate, lol!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures!

I don't think I can think of a better way to spend the weekends than in a pool with your boys and their buddies.

Looks like a lot of fun for all.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

How wonderful, looks like so much fun, you have a beautiful home!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, Karen...that's the life!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I've said it before - I want to come live with you!!! 

Gorgeous pictures. Looks like the perfect way to spend the summer.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What an awesome doggie pool party!!! Looks like everyone had fun!!!!!::


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wish*

I wish you all lived near by and could come over and swim.
We truly love the pool and use it every day that it's possible!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

That's not a house. That's a pup's Garden of Eden.
You really have a beautiful house and pool. Your dogs look so happy and relaxed.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Lucky, lucky pups. Looks like a great way to spend a summer day.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, that looks like fun!! How neat the neighbor goldens get to come over and splash around too


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I live close by!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Don't they have the life!!!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

What a relaxing place for all! Doggie (and human) Heaven for sure.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hotelfordogs*

Hotelfordogs

We'd love to have you!!

We were so blessed to find our home with a wonderful yard and pool for us and the dogs and our friends!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Karen, these pictures made me smile this morning!! What a beautiful yard and pool and the dogs are having such a fun time. Life as it should be!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

Kathy

So glad they made you smile!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I live close by too! Too bad I work Mon-Fri, bummer.......


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Lovely pics!They both look so happy!Lucky pups!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyMaggieGirl*

MyMaggieGirl

We use the pool on the weekends! Private message me if you want to.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Such great pictures Karen! Wish we lived closer too!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

We don't live close by but...what time is the pool open?. Thank you for showing us, your pictures are so happy!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks great... I would so love a pool. I must say Tonka looks like quite the summer-loving dog!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tonka*

The pool opens at noon on Saturday and Sunday in the summer!!
Tonka, our Samoyed, is ADDICTED to the pool.
Tucker, loves it, but Tonka is addicted!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They're both so cute!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Karen your home and pool are just beautiful! I wish we had a pool here! Your dogs and the neighbours goldens look so happy. I bet you all have so much fun watching them splashing around


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*HolDaisy*



HolDaisy said:


> Karen your home and pool are just beautiful! I wish we had a pool here! Your dogs and the neighbours goldens look so happy. I bet you all have so much fun watching them splashing around


HolDaisy

Thank you so much for all of the kind things you said. We are so BLESSED to have a pool. We weren't looking for a house with a pool, but since it was already there-we just LOVE IT!! It will be hard if when we downsize in a year or two, if we can't afford a house with a pool. We are so spoiled now! Nothing brings us more enjoyment and happiness then sharing our pool with human and canine friends!


Pictures:
Tucker, Tonka and I
Tucker
Olivia near side of pool and Tucker and Tonka


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping up.


----------

